# Holiday Inn Orange Lake River Island - RCI? Where did it go?



## scooooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I am confused!  I know that Orange Lake's properties are now listed as Holiday Inn Orange Lake West, East, North, River Island, but I am searching using a River Island unit and it is coming up that there are NO River Island units available for exchange.  None - at all.  That seems strange to me! 

Can someone take a look for me and tell me if you can see any Holiday Inn Orange Lake River Island units for any time at all?  

The other strange thing is that I was searching at the other Orange Lake properties, and when I clicked on Available Units for the West, I got a note that came up that said that I can't exchange into there because of the 1 in 4 rule.  Hello?  I OWN in the West also, lol!  What am I missing?  

It will let me book a room for the North and the East without a problem, but I haven't stayed there and don't own there.

So, here's my question.  Because all of the units have their own RCI ID's now, does that mean that the 1 in 4 rule applies to each one individually and not collectively?  So, that someone who does not own at Orange Lake can technically stay in the West in year 1, then in the North in year 2, in the East in year 3, and River Island in year 4, then start all over again?  Is that the case?  No clue why it's telling me that I can't since I'm an owner there, but I'll look into that, I guess.

Any thoughts on any of this?

Rhonda


----------



## matbec (Jan 18, 2009)

scooooter said:


> I am confused!  I know that Orange Lake's properties are now listed as Holiday Inn Orange Lake West, East, North, River Island, but I am searching using a River Island unit and it is coming up that there are NO River Island units available for exchange.  None - at all.  That seems strange to me!
> 
> Can someone take a look for me and tell me if you can see any Holiday Inn Orange Lake River Island units for any time at all?



I did a search for Orange Lake and found lots of River Island units (1 and 2BR) with check-ins from May 22 2009 to Nov 5 2010. I did the search with a non-OLCC week. I think if you search with an OLCC week, you won't see the River Island units (seem to remember that from another thread that I can't find). Unfortunately, I don't have a banked OLCC week to search against right now to test this theory.



scooooter said:


> The other strange thing is that I was searching at the other Orange Lake properties, and when I clicked on Available Units for the West, I got a note that came up that said that I can't exchange into there because of the 1 in 4 rule.  Hello?  I OWN in the West also, lol!  What am I missing?
> 
> It will let me book a room for the North and the East without a problem, but I haven't stayed there and don't own there.



This thread (http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85873&highlight=olcc) suggests what you're seeing is a glitch in the RCI system. Imagine that! 



scooooter said:


> So, here's my question.  Because all of the units have their own RCI ID's now, does that mean that the 1 in 4 rule applies to each one individually and not collectively?  So, that someone who does not own at Orange Lake can technically stay in the West in year 1, then in the North in year 2, in the East in year 3, and River Island in year 4, then start all over again?  Is that the case?  No clue why it's telling me that I can't since I'm an owner there, but I'll look into that, I guess.
> 
> Any thoughts on any of this?



Don't think that's the case. Here's what it says from the available units page for Orange Lake (any village):

"1 IN 3 YR RULE APPLIES ACROSS ALL ORANGE LAKE PROPERTIES-IF YOU HAVE TRAVELLED TO ANY ORANGE LAKE PROPERTY YOU CAN NOT RETURN UNTIL 3 FULL YRSHAVE PASSED- RESORTS INCLUDE 0670-8896-8897-5421-A493-A430. RULE APPLIES TO 'REG' EXCHANGES NOT EXTRA VACS/BW'S. OWNERS ARE EXCEMPT- VIOLATIONS WILL BE CANCELLED."​
Hope that helps.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 18, 2009)

I just searched with an Orange Lake West banked unit and it did not show any River Island units available, just lots of East, West, and North.


----------



## Arb (Jan 19, 2009)

*River...*

I don't see the River option either, and I'm searching with a VRI week and a Wyndham week.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a thought on this.  OLCC RI has the least number of unit (156) and most of the owners at RI belong to the Holiday Inn Vacation Club (Global Access) meaning that there are less of these units deposited with RCI.  While there may be some available, especially since the 2nd building should be opening in a month or two, it won't have the number of availabilities as the other sections.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you guys for trying to search for me.

Gary, I have always searched for River Island with my River Island week banked and have always pulled up River Island units.  Once they changed it to "Holiday Inn Orange Lake River Island", I could no longer see them.  I can't understand why if I am searching on a banked RI week that I can not see RI weeks that are in the bank??

So, are you saying that if you own at Orange Lake, no matter what section, you can still exchange into any section.  Meaning, I own in the West and at River Island, so I should still be able to exchange into the North and East without the 1 in 4 restriction because I own at Orange Lake?


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, this is strange, too.  When I try to search for an exchange by using the resort number, (#8881), it comes up and says that two resorts have been found with that number and it lists Geneva and Ascutney!  NO River Island is listed.  What is up with that, do you think?

Rhonda


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

LOLLL!  Ok, I just did a search on the Resort name "River Island".  ALL of the other sections of OLCC came up except for River Island!  Something is not right.  It's not even listing it as a resort.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 21, 2009)

scooooter said:


> Thank you guys for trying to search for me.
> 
> Gary, I have always searched for River Island with my River Island week banked and have always pulled up River Island units.  Once they changed it to "Holiday Inn Orange Lake River Island", I could no longer see them.  I can't understand why if I am searching on a banked RI week that I can not see RI weeks that are in the bank??
> 
> So, are you saying that if you own at Orange Lake, no matter what section, you can still exchange into any section.  Meaning, I own in the West and at River Island, so I should still be able to exchange into the North and East without the 1 in 4 restriction because I own at Orange Lake?



Scooter,

If non-OLCC owners can see the units, then my opinion is that OLCC owners should also be able to see the unit.  I don't know that the 1-in-3/4 applies to owners in regards to the different sections.  They can call them different resorts but they are still part of the same resort.

My membership level at the Holiday Inn Vacation Club lets me exchange into any section but the units I own are also at River Island.  And yes, I can exchange internally to any section within OLCC although I tend to restrict the units that I reserve to RI (mostly) or the Golf Villas.  Under points, non-owners of this section won't see the resorts they don't own until the 10th month before the scheduled trips. 

 I no longer have an RCI weeks resort so I don't look at exchanges on the weeks side and my OLCC are done internally not through RCI.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm....I think I am going to have to call RCI.  When I get out of the exhange area and go to the resort directory, I can pull up RI.  I can see all of the Orange Lake properties without a problem.  However, when I go to exchange, RI will not come up and I am searching on a 2009 banked week at River Island, LOL!  It's also letting me "see" the West's inventory but won't let me book anything because of the 1 in 4 rule, but I own a week n the west.  Something just isn't right.

I am also confused over whether now we are all subjected to the 1 in 4 rule if we do not own in certain parts of OLCC.  

Thanks for trying to help. I am very perplexed!


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 21, 2009)

What week are you looking for?


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 21, 2009)

hey scooooter....something is obviously amiss with RCI.  As an owner you are exempt from the 1 in 4 rule.  No matter what village you own in.


----------



## philemer (Jan 21, 2009)

Check the Sightings forum http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89490 and you'll see a bunch posted there. I also saw some with my SA week this morning. Remember, if you want to start showing the full results of searches I'll move this thread to the Sightings forum.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

Gary, 

We go every year week 45 and love that time of year there.  Nice & quiet!   

We always try to go for 2 weeks, either a week prior or a week later.  This year, since my birthday falls during week 46, we are thinking about trying to find a 2 bedroom for week 46.

If we cannot find one, our other option is to rent our a 2 bedroom at RI if I can see them and grab one!  LOL!  But, before I can rent one for a friend, I've got to have access to it.

I didnt have time to call RCI today, 2 sick kids home with me, but will call tomorow to see what in the world is going on.

Rhonda


----------



## scooooter (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I was on the phone with RCI for about 55 minutes this morning.  There seems to be some kind of a glitch because he said that, as an owner of Orange Lake (in the west and RI), I should be able to transfer into any portion of OLCC without the 1 in 3 rule popping up.  He also has no clue why I can't see the RI inventory!  He searched with my week and they all pulled right up for him.  He was perplexed.  All he could offer me was to call them if we want them to check.  I said, no, you need to figure this out.  I want the ability to be able to get on there whenever I want to to see what is available for inventory.  That's whywe banked our week so early.  He said to call back in a couple of days to see if anything had been figured out, but I'm not holding my breath.

No one else is having this problem?   Weird that is't just me?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2009)

I would write what you've told us in an email to RCI's help address.  I've found them surprisingly helpful---not necessarily fast, but helpful.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 22, 2009)

Great suggestion!  I will do that today.  Thank you!


Rhonda


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 22, 2009)

Scooter,

Good to hear that RCI acknowledges that you should see the resorts.  Unfortunately, I don't have a weeks resort to compare with.  With my RCI Points account (non-OLCC resort), I can see OLCC in the points section but it won't let me look at OLCC in the weeks section.

I would write and email RCI.


----------



## lawgs (Jan 22, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> hey scooooter....something is obviously amiss with RCI.  As an owner you are exempt from the 1 in 4 rule.  No matter what village you own in.



exempt only if you follow through with OLCC hierarchy and make sure there are notes on your account, telling them that you are an owner ( we had to go through this process last month but it was a real hassle ...OLCC at first said it did not matter if we owned and exchanged back using a banked OLCC week, we were still going to be "flagged"


....it will not do away with the "message" since that is automatic if you try to get into OLCC before your "time is UP"

only downside to this is since you have to call directly the exchange fee will probably be HIHGER since RCI has changed fee structure with "callers" being penalized/online bookers get the lower exchange fee


----------



## lawgs (Jan 22, 2009)

scooooter said:


> Well, I was on the phone with RCI for about 55 minutes this morning.  There seems to be some kind of a glitch because he said that, as an owner of Orange Lake (in the west and RI), I should be able to transfer into any portion of OLCC without the 1 in 3 rule popping up.  He also has no clue why I can't see the RI inventory!  He searched with my week and they all pulled right up for him.  He was perplexed.  All he could offer me was to call them if we want them to check.  I said, no, you need to figure this out.  I want the ability to be able to get on there whenever I want to to see what is available for inventory.  That's whywe banked our week so early.  He said to call back in a couple of days to see if anything had been figured out, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> No one else is having this problem?   Weird that is't just me?



we had problem with 1 in 3 rule .....*read above post*.....they did not admit to me that it was a glitch, although we also spent a great deal of time on the phone to both OLCC and RCI when we first observed this...

must say the internet tech support guy was very helpful but he could not find a way to override the "flag" for the 1 in 3 rule when we talked to him


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 22, 2009)

news to me.  I have already made exchanges back into OL for 09...and did so without jumping thru any hoops.


----------



## lawgs (Jan 25, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> news to me.  I have already made exchanges back into OL for 09...and did so without jumping thru any hoops.



could be just an instant of NOT all OLCC owners are viewed the same by RCI and OR OLCC  or the exchanges you mention might be into different "resorts" at OLCC ....we do not have the same block on north east or river island....just the west village

this is the message we get:

*Units are not available due to the 1 in 4 rule 


The resort you are trying to confirm allows travel only once in 3, 4 or 5 years. Because our records show that you visited this resort within the past 4 years, it cannot be confirmed online. If you have any questions or would like help with other choices, please call one of our Vacation Guides at 1-800-338-7777*

this was the result of this exchange;

HOLIDAY INN ORANGE LAKE-W VILLAGE ( 0670 )

51 / 2005  10/09/2005

to 

 HOLIDAY INN ORANGE LAKE-W VILLAGE ( 0670 ) 
KISSIMMEE , FL , USA 
2 BR(s)  01/21/2006  

thus we have been penalized 4 years for trading our OL week back in january 2006 

on the rci website ( but we have jumped the hoops and there are notes in our RCI account which are  to waive the 1 in 4 rule, will have to see what happens if we decide to exchange back into our HOME resort )


interesting to note they have included in the sub text now....

ALL UNITS ARE NON-SMOKING. $115 SECURITY DEPOSIT IS COLLECTED AT CHECK IN. DISNEY TICKETS AVAILABLE ON SITE. RENOVATIONS ARE BEING MAKE AT THE CLUB HOUSE. INBOUNDS STAY-ING IN STUDIOS MAY OCCASIONALLY HEAR NOISE. 1 IN 3 YR RULE. ACROSS ALL HOL INN CLUB RESORTS -IF YOU HAVE TRAVELLED TO ANY HIC LOCATION YOU CAN NOT RETURN UNTIL 3 FULL YRS HAVE PASSED- RESORTS INCLUDE 0670-8896-8897-5421-A493-A430. RULE APPLIES TO 'REG' EXCHANGES NOT EXTRA VACS/BW'S. *OWNERS ARE EXEMPT* VIOLATIONS WILL BE CANCELLED. STUDIO EXCHANGES: ARE IN THE CLUBHOUSE- SOME UNITS FACE INSIDE THE ATRIUM. GUEST REGISTRATION IS AT THE WEST VILLAGE CLUBHOUSE LOBBY. THE PERSON WHOSE NAME APPEARS ON THE EXCHANGE CONFIRMATIION OR GUEST CERTIFICATE MUST BE AT LEAST 21 YEARS OF AGE AND HAVE PHOTO ID. UNIT NUMBER ASSIGNED AT CHECK IN. GUESTS MAY NOT REQUEST A CHANGE IN PHASE OR UNIT SIZE UPGRADE.


it would seem to have taken note that owners are exempt, but what is said and what appears when a search is done does not match.....

will have to call and ask tomorrow


----------



## lawgs (Jan 25, 2009)

....sorry double posting


----------



## suekap (Feb 1, 2009)

Which section has recently been renovated with new pool and club house?


----------



## theo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Huh?*



Arb said:


> ...I'm searching with a VRI week and a Wyndham week.



I'm not seeking to hijack the thread or distract from the topic at hand, but I just have to ask --- since VRI is a management company (i.e., not a resort) what on earth did you mean by "_searching with a VRI week_"???


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 1, 2009)

VRI has an internal trading preference with RCI to VRI resorts, and we also pay $25 less for exchanges to the other VRI resorts.  This wouldn't help with an exchange to Orange Lake.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> VRI has an internal trading preference with RCI to VRI resorts, and we also pay $25 less for exchanges to the other VRI resorts.  This wouldn't help with an exchange to Orange Lake.



As an owner of several weeks at two different VRI managed facilities, I am well aware of internal VRI practices. My question was actually asked based upon the fact that a week being at any VRI-managed resort was an irrelevant factor in conducting an Orange Lake search. No matter...


----------



## scooooter (Feb 3, 2009)

Still unable to see River Island inventory!  And, still locked out of the West Village.  I called RCI and they said "yes, yes, we know.....we're still working on it.....it has to do with the fact that the resorts all have their own resort i.d. now."  

Is everyone else still having the same problem??  Wow, this is irritating.  Sure hope they get it fixed and soon!


----------



## lucillec (Feb 3, 2009)

i own in OLCC and was able to reserve a week in the west village on Sunday..  i am doing an internal exchange..not trading from another resort


----------



## lawgs (Feb 3, 2009)

lucillec said:


> i own in OLCC and was able to reserve a week in the west village on Sunday..  i am doing an internal exchange..not trading from another resort



internal exchange through Orange lake????

RCI

or global access now holiday inn vacation clubs


----------



## lawgs (Feb 3, 2009)

scooooter said:


> Still unable to see River Island inventory!  And, still locked out of the West Village.  I called RCI and they said "yes, yes, we know.....we're still working on it.....it has to do with the fact that the resorts all have their own resort i.d. now."
> 
> Is everyone else still having the same problem??  Wow, this is irritating.  Sure hope they get it fixed and soon!



we are locked out too...used an orange lake week to exchange back to orange lake east village two years ago and are blocked from west village until january 2010

the new notation on rci says Owners are exempt but they have no way to un flag it ???????


----------



## scooooter (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, and it's very frustrating! I banked our RI week so that I could keep an eye on the weeks that were available and I can't see any RI weeks at all!


----------



## Arb (Feb 4, 2009)

theo said:


> I'm not seeking to hijack the thread or distract from the topic at hand, but I just have to ask --- since VRI is a management company (i.e., not a resort) what on earth did you mean by "_searching with a VRI week_"???



I meant that I was not searching with OLCC weeks.


----------



## mgard (Feb 5, 2009)

Why don'y you call OL and use their internal exchange program?
That might work


----------



## Arb (Feb 8, 2009)

*North, East, West, Which is closer to the River Island water park in*

Since I don't see River Island online, which of the other parts of Orange Lake would be closer to River Island?
I'm traveling with two teens who would enjoy it! They can't drive!


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Arb said:


> Since I don't see River Island online, which of the other parts of Orange Lake would be closer to River Island?
> I'm traveling with two teens who would enjoy it! They can't drive!



The East Village in general.  There is also an onsite (free) shuttle service so you really can be just about anywhere and get to River Island.


----------

